# 8-String Telecaster Baritone



## BDMCCR (Mar 21, 2012)

Soooo since I´m still waiting for wood for my 6-string project I thought I´d use the downtime to plan for other mischief! 
I got myself some poplar and maple for about 50 Euros and started thinking of something I always wanted to have.... 8-string Tele! 
Here´s the rough mockup






I feel goood about this... The Fretboard´s gonna be maple just as the neck will be and the body, like I said, poplar. the whole thing will be stained black and hopefully looking sexy! 
P.S.: I got some of my wild olive left that I used for my multiscale project that would be a sweet looking binding for the fretboard!!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 21, 2012)

what kinda pickups?


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 21, 2012)

I got a blackout laying around here that I´ll use. Sounds REALLY good IMO...


----------



## ibanezcollector (Mar 21, 2012)

I dig it all including the idea, except that headstock it just doesnt fit at all.


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah dude! that´s the point 
It´s all smooth edges and stuff and the headstock could actually kill you...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 21, 2012)

i cant wait to see this


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 21, 2012)

Im into the idea but that headstock is poop.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 21, 2012)

It's a nice headstock, it'd be perfect on a superstrat, but maybe it isn't ideal for a Tele. Whatever floats your boat though, should come out ridiculously nice.


----------



## rick0link (Mar 21, 2012)

Subbed

I love me some telecaster, especially in an 8. I agree with everyone else though, that headstock does not fit at all. Either way i will be very interested in what you build. 

Good luck!


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

been looking at the mockup for quite a while..... 
I´m good with the headstock... 
I hope I´m not mentally retarded or something.... I really dig it!
Maybe you guys will end up liking it when it´s done...








fretboard made of maple with a 20 inch radius.
kinda tried something with that curve left beneath the 24th fret... gonna saw that off later... maybe....


----------



## broj15 (Mar 23, 2012)

I kinda like that extra curve at the end of the fretboard. Gives it a little extra pizzaz and it kind of acts as an asthetic bridge between the smooth curved body and the angular headstock.

Edit: I also like what you did with the inlay at the 12th. It's not your typical off set dot, but it's not too radical either. You struck a nice balance there.


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 23, 2012)

leave that curve! its gorgeous... looks really good and a beautiful maple board


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I kinda like that extra curve at the end of the fretboard. Gives it a little extra pizzaz and it kind of acts as an asthetic bridge between the smooth curved body and the angular headstock.



Thought so, too.... I´ll put the stuff together and post a picture when I got the body shape sawed out. I think you could be right on that one!


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 23, 2012)

imagine your guitar with that fretboard, without the pick guard and with a nice figured piece of walnut veneer or top with all gold hardware... that would be so beautiful! just came up in my mind


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> imagine your guitar with that fretboard, without the pick guard and with a nice figured piece of walnut veneer or top with all gold hardware... that would be so beautiful! just came up in my mind



yeah dude! zou mooooi zijn...  Just lacking the money for that kind of stuff right now... ;-)


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey dude, I like the headstock too, it may be a little bit too long.
Go for it.. it's unique!
I like the curve too! Gonna be monitoring this thread!


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 23, 2012)

haha ook nederlands? to badxD I have exactly the same problem...


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 23, 2012)

wie is nederlands? sorry for being rude talking dutch cant help it


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> haha ook nederlands? to badxD I have exactly the same problem...





> wie is nederlands? sorry for being rude talking dutch cant help it


 haha I´m not dutch but I love talkin some whenever I got the opportunity...  
mijn ouders zijn iedere Zomer met mij in Noord Holland op vakantie geweest, dus had ik 10-20 nederlandse vriendjes en het duurde niet te lang tot ik nederlands aan´t praten was..... 
For all non-dutch-talkers: Every Summer holidays I went to the netherlands with my parents so I had 10-20 Friends over there and it didn´t take too long until I was talking dutch...


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 23, 2012)

let´s talk in English so everyone can understand us xD haha you live like 1 hour away from me! I live along the border of the Netherlands and Germany! it takes me 20 minutes to travel through 3 countries, how cool is that xD so unrelated to this threat but a little chat wouldn´t hurt I suppose.


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

Jammer... 
But you're right let's keep it english around here...  
Really stoked on how many different people hang out here! I think talking and interaction with people from different cultures and counties is a pleasing side effect of participating in this forum! 
Just through some glue on the neck and clamped it for the night btw...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 23, 2012)

i really hate that headstock
doesnt fit the guitar at all
but i love the curve on the board


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

forgot the picture of the neck in the previous post.... well, here it is:







used some of the ebony veneer of my 7-string build to make a fillet... excited to see how it turned out... 



> ShadowFactoryX
> i really hate that headstock
> doesnt fit the guitar at all
> but i love the curve on the board



That headstock really got you guys going!  makes me think I made a good choice!


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Edit: I also like what you did with the inlay at the 12th. It's your typical off set dot, but it's not too radical either. You struck a nice balance there.



I´m so glad you noticed...  It´s got something to do with my last name, that is "three" in german + two more letters...


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 23, 2012)

You should go for a slightly oversized reversed tele headstock on this. That would be perfect.


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 23, 2012)

there goes the headstock again... to be honest the only thing I never liked about a tele style guitar was the headstock.... 
I just gotta do this one! It looks better in my head dude, trust me it´ll be cool!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 23, 2012)

i like the headstock it adds character to the build, i would make it a tad bit shorter though:yesway


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 23, 2012)

dis be coo n shit.


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 24, 2012)

> i like the headstock it adds character to the build, i would make it a tad bit shorter though



hey dude! tried to accomplish that actually... I´ve got about 3mm of space between the tuners...



> dis be coo n shit.



thx mang.


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys small update.... ....but an update! 





Neck blank with two strips of ebony released from clamps.


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 28, 2012)

hey guys!

so the maple neck blank with ebony fillets´s been planed. sketched up the neck dimension cut and the cut I´m gonna have to make for the scarf joint, too...





The ebony looks really clean in there! very pleased dude over here. gonna start cutting tonight after work...





Later dudes!!


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 28, 2012)

where do you guys get these strips or fillets of ebony. i really dont know why but they have been hard for me to find. maybe in just not looking in the right places...


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 28, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> where do you guys get these strips or fillets of ebony. i really dont know why but they have been hard for me to find. maybe in just not looking in the right places...



shouldn´t be that hard... maybe you´re just looking for the wrong stuff... I used some veneer, plain and simple. Grabbed me a pair of scissors and cut it to a strip.


----------



## BDMCCR (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys!
Had a little quality private time with my bandsaw in my basement.... 
We had a productive day and got some rough cutting done...
Neck and the heavily discussed Headstock 





And the body mocked up with the rest of the pack!





Happy Easter to all of you may your eggs be huge and full of healthy proteins!!!


----------



## rick0link (Apr 9, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> Hey guys!
> Had a little quality private time with my bandsaw in my basement....
> We had a productive day and got some rough cutting done...
> Neck and the heavily discussed Headstock
> ...



that headstock.... THAT headstock IS awesome!!!


----------



## asher (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm glad you stuck with it. I was one of the skeptical ones at first, because when you're looking at a plan, the straight lines and hard angles are very very harsh against the Tele shape. But when everything gets more depth in person, and the headstock gets angled back, it really helps.


----------



## BDMCCR (Apr 10, 2012)

Hard decision to make now:
Flat black body finish and white pickguard OR white body finish and flat black pickguard OR all flat black?
....AAAND: Headstock finished or natural?!?


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 10, 2012)

White body dude. You need some black binding for it too.
And for that kind of headstock shape, I'd say paint it.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Apr 11, 2012)

You're not crazy I think the headstock is pretty good looking! Always good to see people pushing the envelope


----------



## BDMCCR (Apr 11, 2012)

after mocking it up, I made up my mind! It´s pretty obvious to me and I think you guys know which I favor and agree 



















> ....And for that kind of headstock shape, I'd say paint it.


I totally agree man!


----------



## s4tch (Apr 11, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> Neck and the heavily discussed Headstock



Hey man, that's some nice work. I didn't like the headstock on the mockups, but it turned out all right actually.

Correct me if I'm wrong: you won't install a truss rod, will you? Could you explain it, how come that you can ignore that? Is it the ebony stripe that will hold the neck?


----------



## BDMCCR (Apr 11, 2012)

s4tch said:


> Hey man, that's some nice work. I didn't like the headstock on the mockups, but it turned out all right actually.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong: you won't install a truss rod, will you? Could you explain it, how come that you can ignore that? Is it the ebony stripe that will hold the neck?



Hey dude! 
No I will install a truss rod for sure... I suppose the ebony in there will not add any stability to the neck. Didn't talk about the truss rod because I thought it to be standard... 
Dual action it will be!


----------



## Housty00 (Apr 11, 2012)

White, with tortoise shell pickguard. PLEEAASSSEEE!


----------



## iron blast (Apr 11, 2012)

tort pick guard and satin/see thru black or white so the woodgrain pops thru would look brutal. Also have you given the lace alumitone pup a thought for this?


----------



## rick0link (Apr 11, 2012)

love this project!!


----------



## sage (Apr 12, 2012)

butterscotch blonde with a single ply black guard would look rad


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 13, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


>


----------



## skalla (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this thread, looks awesome! can't wait for future updates!


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 3, 2012)

Due to children and house renovations it has taken a long time for me to continue..... but now some ne decisions have been made:
This:





Aaaand this:





The color is going to be black, the blackest of blacks: FLAT BLACK. 
Within the next few days my multiscale is finished and right after that it´s Tele time!


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't get enough of that headstock. About time someone did something different and made something different to the Tele body. Sweet.


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 4, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Can't get enough of that headstock. About time someone did something different and made something different to the Tele body. Sweet.



Thanks dude! Can´t wait to complete this sucker!


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry fi its been asked but havent seen it? but what scale is this gonna be? and when can i come pick it up? lol


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 5, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Sorry fi its been asked but havent seen it? but what scale is this gonna be? and when can i come pick it up? lol



 pretty long way to go for a guitar! 
it's gonna be a 27 inch scale....


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 5, 2012)

nice to see the the project´s still rolling! succes verder


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 5, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> nice to see the the project´s still rolling! succes verder



Yea well,.... Been a little busy... Nice to see you're still following... 
En dank wel, hé!


----------



## Kimling (Aug 5, 2012)

Kinda OT
But, what do you use to make those mockups? I've seen alot of them and want to do my own


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kimling said:


> Kinda OT
> But, what do you use to make those mockups? I've seen alot of them and want to do my own


I'm also really curious about this. I'm awful at drawing with a pencil but can easily adapt to computer programs.


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 5, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I'm also really curious about this. I'm awful at drawing with a pencil but can easily adapt to computer programs.



you´re probably gonna laugh when you read this.... I usually do mockups completely with autocad. But the tele mockups were sort of a quick idea and are a reflection of my godlike ps skillz (copy from google paste, clean up, arrange...)!  
...only the headstock was drawn by hand and then scanned...


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 5, 2012)

P.S.:
That´s where the mockup is at now...


----------



## Metahedron (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking excellent!
I can't wait to see it full noir.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this finished?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 16, 2013)

Very cool to see another Poplar body 8 string build. I'm in the process of building a Poplar 8 string as well. Check it out > http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/233889-new-build-8-string-possibly-single-cut-body.html 

It says in the original description that it'll be a Red Oak body but I've since decided to switch to Poplar.


----------

